# Claudelle Deckert (Playboy)



## knuddelbär (9 Jan. 2013)

Claudelle zieht sich für den Playboy aus ich hoffe das es jetzt die neue Ausgabe am 17.Januar sein wird


----------



## Death Row (9 Jan. 2013)

Ich lasse mich überraschen


----------



## beachkini (9 Jan. 2013)

Denke eher die Bilder sind in einer später Ausgabe, weil sie in einem Interview von einer Veröffentlichung nach dem Dschungel Camp sprach. 

Btw. wieder so ne alte Bratze, die noch dazu keiner kennt, in der deutschen Ausgabe...Echt schlimm..Und dann wundern die sich, dass die Absatzzahlen immer weiter zurückgehen.

Die Bilder sind hier natürlich verboten!


----------



## Spritdealer (9 Jan. 2013)

Erst Dschungel Camp und dann Playboy? Steiler Berg ab geht's kaum noch


----------



## wiesel (10 Jan. 2013)

cobe1505 schrieb:


> Erst Dschungel Camp und dann Playboy? Steiler Berg ab geht's kaum noch




Der war gut.  :thumbup: :WOW: :thx:


----------



## Punisher (10 Jan. 2013)

Erst hat sie keinen Erfolg, dann geht sie in den Dschungel. Hoffentlich hat sie wenigstens schöne Möpse


----------



## Max100 (10 Jan. 2013)

Der Grund für ihre Teilname:

Claudelle Deckert: Dschungelcamp für Amerika-Traum - News auf Gala.de


----------



## Barricade (10 Jan. 2013)

Endlich !! Soll wohl aber erst die Februarausgabe sein.Glaube das mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben...


----------



## Chegga0815 (10 Jan. 2013)

Ich freu mich schon sehr auf die Bilder


----------



## comatron (10 Jan. 2013)

Max100 schrieb:


> Der Grund für ihre Teilname:
> 
> Claudelle Deckert: Dschungelcamp für Amerika-Traum - News auf Gala.de



Na wenn das die Amis mal nicht als Ausbildung in einem Terrorcamp werten...


----------



## knuddelbär (10 Jan. 2013)

Der nächste playboy erscheint am 17. Januar 2013


----------



## ahSLS (11 Jan. 2013)

na die wäre damals besser mit sebastian kamp zusammen geblieben, dann hätte sie jetzt keine geldprobleme


----------



## Death Row (12 Jan. 2013)

Barricade schrieb:


> Endlich !! Soll wohl aber erst die Februarausgabe sein.Glaube das mal irgendwo gelesen zu haben...



Und die erscheint immer im Januar


----------



## Rumpelmucke (12 Jan. 2013)

cobe1505 schrieb:


> Erst Dschungel Camp und dann Playboy? Steiler Berg ab geht's kaum noch



Also vom Duschgel-Camp aus gesehen geht es nur nach oben...


----------



## Celecaora (12 Jan. 2013)

Der Playboy angelt sich doch jedes Jahr eine der Camp Teilnehmerinnen, von daher nicht wirklich verwunderlich das sie in der neuen Ausgabe zu sehen ist! Da Fiona glaube schon drin war blieben ja quasi nur noch Georgina und Claudelle übrig


----------



## ronny69 (13 Jan. 2013)

labber sabber, freu


----------



## realsacha (16 Jan. 2013)

Celecaora schrieb:


> Da Fiona glaube schon drin war blieben ja quasi nur noch Georgina und Claudelle übrig




*und nicht zu vergessen OLIVIA!*


rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3rofl3


----------



## Death Row (16 Jan. 2013)

Ich habe die Bilder gesehen und ich finde sie sind echt super gelungen. Claudelle mag zwar auf den ersten Blick etwas bieder wirken, aber das ist sie auf den Bildern ganz und gar nicht. :drip:


----------



## Mangai (16 Jan. 2013)

Bin schon gespannt.


----------



## Neubert184 (22 Jan. 2013)

Ich freu mich schon sehr auf die Bilder... Warum soll sie es nicht versuchen denn Körper hat sie dazu


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Fand die Bilder sehr gut - und von sowas habe ich damals geträumt als ich mir Unter uns ansehen musste!


----------



## ostler3000 (22 Mai 2013)

cool, echt der hammer


----------

